# Testosterone weekly cruise dose



## stonetag (Jun 25, 2014)

Been cycling since april, long run I know. I'm down to the point where I either going to start PCT in a few weeks or I'm going to continue with the test indefinitely. My question is after a guy has used AAS for over twenty years, what dose of test per week would be most beneficial until next blast? Sure I could google it and get a bunch of fags from other forums advice, but I would rather stay within my forum, and you fine folks.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 25, 2014)

Depends on your goal.

Most would suggest TRT dosages for cruising.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 25, 2014)

What have your cycles been like?

Knowing nothing at all about what you've been doing or what your goals are, I would say start at 200mg/week, then get bloods in 4-6 to see where that puts you, and go from there.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm with Rumpy on this one. You'll have to start low and get blood work to know for sure. I run 300 a week and it puts me at 1498. After my next blast I'm gonna lower it to 200 and see where I'm at.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 25, 2014)

Agree with everyone else. Start relatively low, get bloods, make adjustments if needed.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2014)

Stone I've done some long heavy cycles over the past 5 years. I've been running 175 mg test a week for about a year now and love it. It's just enough. Haven't had bloods done though. No loss is strength and it helps keep my size. Start somewhere around 200 and take it from there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2014)

The Bros have this one. 200 Mg per week for starters, get bloods, inspect and adapt accordingly.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> What have your cycles been like?
> 
> Knowing nothing at all about what you've been doing or what your goals are, I would say start at 200mg/week, then get bloods in 4-6 to see where that puts you, and go from there.


I have no goals bro, I'm getting a divorce. I will be riding in boxcars and fuking old bums that I really hoped like hell was a woman, and if not who cares! I'm in a fuking boxcar!


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 25, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I have no goals bro, I'm getting a divorce. I will be riding in boxcars and fuking old bums that I really hoped like hell was a woman, and if not who cares! I'm in a fuking boxcar!



In that case, fuk it, I would run higher than TRT, maybe 250-300, but I would still get labs to see where you're at.  Some guys cruise at 500.  Just keep an eye on your PB, liver and cholesterol.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 26, 2014)

I tried cruising at 165 mg a week ( self prescribed) didn't work the best I had no motorvation no drive.
200mg a week is better

i think 300 maybe better but I'm not lifting at all at the moment just rehabbing my shoulder


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2014)

its a cruise not trt so don't limit yourself to 150mg or some shit. Its an experiment just like cycling has been. Don't just settle on a number. You take as much as you need to in order to feel good and keep every bit of your gains that you have worked hard for.  No less than that. Give me a rundown on the cycle you've been on.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2014)

March 
900mg test c/wk
75mg dbol /d
75mg tne/d-4 days per wk
April
750mg test c/wk
Test prop & tne 100mg & 75mg/d respectively 4 days/wk
dropped dbol two wks into April
Started var @ 75mg/d two wks in
Started mast e @ 600mg/wk two wks in
May
Test c 750mg/wk
Dropped mast e,prop &tne two wks into may
continue var @ 75mg/d
replaced mast e with p @ 300mg/wk
tren a @ 300mg/wk
tpp & 300mg/wk
June
dropped var
test c @ 750mg/wk
Stopped tren,mast,tpp 3 wks in
Today
test c 750mg/wk
Extensive but effective


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow an I like to expirement !!!
what does ur blood & liver values look like. TOXIC....! Lol


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2014)

Never stayed on the toxic shit very long.


----------



## ceo (Jun 26, 2014)

I like to cruise on 200, but my TRT dose is 175, so I make sure that's what I shoot before I get bloods done by the doc.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 26, 2014)

Start at 300 and adjust from there Stone. Whatever dose keeps you feeling strong you crazy, old bastard.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Wow an I like to expirement !!!
> what does ur blood & liver values look like. TOXIC....! Lol



I doubt it. A lot of test. A tiny bit of tren and only for a few weeks. But of course bloodwork is never a bad idea.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2014)

Instead of two cycles I prefer to start with a bulk scenario and end with a cut, all in one cycle. It works and has worked for me for years. I've got the muscle to prove it. lol
I believe in POB, and Assasins suggestions and will adjust accordingly.


----------



## will (Jun 29, 2014)

U have to look at what the cruise is about, just keeping enough in u to maintain u r levels. 175 done my bloods great and was really a perfect cruise dose but mentally I couldn't handle 175. I run 350 on my cruise and love it. Just be sure to keep a check on urself.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2014)

Stone I'm at 200 mg a week and I feel great. I came off two pretty harsh tren cycles and some intense training. I was feeling pretty toxic at the end. It's been about a month now and  I've leveled off pretty good and cruising very nicely. Bloods are always a good idea brother. Find your sweet spot and keep it level. At our age it's a priority


----------



## stonetag (Jun 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Stone I'm at 200 mg a week and I feel great. I came off two pretty harsh tren cycles and some intense training. I was feeling pretty toxic at the end. It's been about a month now and  I've leveled off pretty good and cruising very nicely. Bloods are always a good idea brother. Find your sweet spot and keep it level. At our age it's a priority



Thanks Seek, advice well received! I was hoping you would chime in.


----------

